# Warranty



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

What kind of warranty do you guys give on service, I would imagine it would be like this,

0-30 days for snaking
6-1yr for new installation -faucets, disposal, shower, toilet etc
6 mo for drains
10yrs remodel or new const 

I dunno, I had someone ask warranty questions on some things and I realized that I never really decided these things. No one seems to ask me


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

voltatab said:


> What kind of warranty do you guys give on service, I would imagine it would be like this,
> 
> 0-30 days for snaking
> 6-1yr for new installation -faucets, disposal, shower, toilet etc
> ...


Here I give no warranty on any snaking.... maybe a day or two tops 

just about 1 year labour on anything else


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

We offer a 1 time 1 year warranty on stoppages. Commercial work has no warranty. Service work has a 1 year warranty and with our service agreements we do a 5 year parts and labor warranty. We try to never use aftermarket parts with the exception of fluidmasters and 1b1x, and coast blue flappers. An example of parts would be Kohler Valvetts we use the brass instead of plastic or nylon pieces and made by Kohler.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Up to 3 Year Warranty on most Plumbing repairs 
Up to 2 Year Warranty on Sewer Rodding 
30 Days on Commercial work 
30 Days on Rental homes
ZERO on customer supply parts!!!!!!


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

voltatab said:


> 10yrs remodel or new const


10 YEARS!?!?!? Have fun with that!


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Haha too much?

I was thinking about state contractors liability.


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

1 year on new installation 
90 days on repairs 
36 hr warranty on cleared drains
No warranty on customer supplied anything


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

MD plumber said:


> 1 year on new installation
> 90 days on repairs
> 36 hr warranty on cleared drains
> No warranty on customer supplied anything


 

That's the beauty of your last statement. If anything goes wrong, I'm making money. That's why I do so well in that category.


----------



## Duall Damage (Apr 3, 2011)

When it comes to drain cleaning base your warranty on normal build up only. If you clean out the main sewer and find roots don't give a warranty without giving a price to fix it first. 

Mini Jetter 1-2 years
Hydro-Jetter 30 days Commercial
Cable small lines 1 1/2" - 2" 90 days Res.
Toilets 7 days
Commercial 7 days
Plumbing reapirs 1 - 3 years parts and labor.

No warranty on customer suplied parts. 

Gang infested areas tail light warranty.


----------

